# Trek 1000 or Mercier Aquila? Please help me!!



## LoneStarRider (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello, 
I am a total newbie and this is my first post._ (i posted this in another forum, to get the most advice possible)_I have found two bikes that seem like good first bikes but i dont have any experience and need yalls expertice to help me decide between the two. The first one is a 2006 Trek 1000 and it cost $ 649.99 (+ tax) at bikebarn. Here is a link to the Treks spec sheet.

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&sort=priceasc&id=2097

The other bike is a 2006 Mercier Aquila and it cost $595 (+ $40 shipping) on EBAY
Here is a link to the Aquilas spec sheet.

http://www.cyclesmercier.com/mercier_al_specs.htm

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2006-ALUMIN...0QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I know the Trek is a better name brand, but it seems like the other one has a lower price and has better components. They are both AL frames and both have carbon forks. Please take a look at the links and help me decide. What would you buy and why?
Thanks in advance for the help.
The bike will used as part of a healthy lifestyle and to participate in sprint triathlons every few months.


----------



## Strider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Bikes........*

LoneStarRider,
One thing to do is ride both as much as possible. One of our local bike shops has a rental policy, i.e., they rent bikes for $35 for the weekend, and then deduct all rental fees from the purchase of a new bike.

A two hour ride is much more informative than a ride around the parking lot, but that would not help with the bike that must be shipped.

Also, fit is critical. You can always upgrade a frame that suits you but you can't alter the
wrong frame.

My bike is a Trek 1200 and it is a nice bike but it wasn't the bike I should have bought. Currently I am putting the parts on a Soma frame to give me a more upright riding position. My point is, what type of riding are you planning on doing? Are you young, fit and competitive or a beat up old fart like me?

Visit as many bike shops as possible even if they don't rent. Don't be afraid to say that you are new and just looking. Depending on your financial situation, this might have to be a decision you have live with for a long time.

Sorry for rambling but it's a bit early to have to think.

**** I just looked at your links and noticed that the Trek is a 24 speed, which I think is a 2003 model since mine is 2004 and is a 27 speed. Can't comment about the other models.
****


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

There's no question that in terms of specs, the Mercier is better bang for the buck. Since it sounds like you are determined to buy over the 'net, if I were in your shoes I'd get the Mercier because of the pedals, componentry, and price. 

The only caveat with a newbie buying over the 'net is that there's a lot of knowledge, assistance, and sometimes free service to be gained by building a relationship with an LBS during the course of one's first purchase. But if you are committed to buying online, get the Mercier.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

A I agree with J. If you're going to go online you might as well max out the bang for the buck. But be aware of the fact that bikes for the most part all ride differently. They feel different, fit different, and often even have a different emotional or mental connection with the rider (as crazy as this may seem). I would at least hit your LBSs to try out some different rides. You might be surprised at what you feel and learn.


----------

